# How long to riding after laminitis?



## RachelB (19 May 2008)

Just a general question, how long after a laminitis case is it reasonable to expect to be riding the horse again?


----------



## angiebaby (20 May 2008)

With mine I started with 10 mins a day walking after he was sound for 30 days without any painkillers; so from the start of Laminitis to when I started to ride again was approx 7/8 weeks, the longer you give them to recover the better, that was three years ago and is still good!


----------



## gothdolly (20 May 2008)

I agree with the 30 days after sound with no pain killers. I started walking out in hand, then walking ridden, and we are now walking (or trying to remain in walk, which is not always easy!!) for 45 mins to an hour each day. 

How long has it been for your horse?


----------



## RachelB (20 May 2008)

She's on a tiny amount of bute now (not entirely sure how much as she's not mine, but I am advising the owner). Owner was all upset last night because she won't be able to ride for a while so I want to make sure she doesn't hop on too soon. I also need to keep a close eye on her so that she doesn't think she can go trotting and cantering about as soon as she's back on. TBH the pony is rather fat, so it'd do her good to be on a proper fittening regime starting from scratch. I imagine then that it will probably be July then.
Thanks


----------



## angiebaby (20 May 2008)

I know the feeling of not riding, I had a bad fall last Wed, and have been told by doctor that I can't ride for at least three weeks; Its very fustrating, but at the end of the day I have years left to ride 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Lots of walking, for at least 6 weeks before any trotting!
Good luck


----------



## Wooleysmum (20 May 2008)

I am back in the saddle again! been out for about half an hour, walk and wee trots.


----------



## angiebaby (21 May 2008)

Cool, I presume wooley is a lot better then!


----------



## Wooleysmum (21 May 2008)

Yeap he is out 24/7, being a horse. The grass in this yard is very short and not at all rich. Here's hoping he will be ok! Went out this morning, 20 mins through the pine wood. Short walk but heavenly! He is so happy and contented. I think he will get it again but he is in heaven at the moment on that paddock with 2 companions. Before he was in so much, individual area, rich rich grass and muzzled. Poor wee soul.


----------



## Tiggy1 (28 May 2008)

The longer the better and my vet said 4 weeks after last bute then start turning out for a couple of hours a day.
Shouldn't be in a rush


----------

